
Wi-Fi Connected (NTP) Round-LED-Clock - gudvardur
https://github.com/leonvandenbeukel/Round-LED-Clock
======
gudvardur
What an cool idea! I've been wondering why no-one (that I've found) has made a
cool NTP clock for home use... :)

